# How many sit ups to lose 100 calories?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

How many sit ups do you have to do in order to lose 100 calories?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Over 9000


Edit. Sorry dude I don't think anyone can answer that question. Sit ups aren't really that good for you anyway. Try going for a walk/jog


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sit-up's will burn calories, believe me, you're working a very broad range of muscles in your body...but you'd be better off going for a light walk, 15-20 minutes. 
Abs are not super-muscles, and shouldn't be worked out two days in a row. They need rest to repair themselves and get bigger.
If you're trying to see your abs, no amount of sit-up's will help until you have a body-fat percentage low enough to reveal them.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Sit-up's will burn calories, believe me, you're working a very broad range of muscles in your body...but you'd be better off going for a light walk, 15-20 minutes.
> Abs are not super-muscles, and shouldn't be worked out two days in a row. They need rest to repair themselves and get bigger.
> If you're trying to see your abs, no amount of sit-up's will help until you have a body-fat percentage low enough to reveal them.


Abs CAN be worked out daily, one of the few muscles that can, but situps alone are useless, you should be doing ball crunches, leg lifts, crunches, and a number of different exercises.

To burn calories run, sit ups wont accomplish what you need. And like Game 7 is saying you need a very low body fat % to see a 6 pack.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Louis said:


> Abs CAN be worked out daily, one of the few muscles that can.


No. Abs aren't some magical group of muscles that can withstand anything. If you work them hard enough, they get sore. If you're sore, you have to let the muscles recover. If they aren't sore, then you probably CAN work on them day after day, but that's only because you're not getting a really hard workout that challenges the repaired and, now, stronger muscles.

But abs aren't some unique muscles. They need rest like every other muscle.

Anyway, some great ways to burn more calories include running and jump rope. Those are probably the two best. Running, however, is hard on the knees. Jumping rope can be hard on the lower half, but, from my experience, not nearly as hard on the knees as running (especially if you are running on concrete with shoes).


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I would say it just depends how big you are to begin with, as with anything hun.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Inspectah Deck said:


> Sit-ups work out your hip flexors. You can't use them, or crunches, or anything else like that as your main source of caloric loss if you're trying to lose weight. Do cardio.


This is good advice. Do cardio - lower level, longer time to burn fat. Aim for around 60% of your maximum heart rate to burn fat. I can tell you how to work it out if you want.


----------

